# 2-
,         ,      .   2-   5.4 (  )    ?  -   -?  /     ,    =  . (   :         .                ,    .    2  223  Ի.)   ,        2 ?

----------

, 2-  ( 13.10.06 -3-04/706)   ?

----------

/   ?       2-?

----------

,        .     ,      ,  .,            2008       2008 .      .      2009 .  ,   ,  ....  :Frown:

----------


## lubezniy

> ,        .     ,      ,  .,            2008       2008 .      .      2009 .  ,   ,  ....


  "   .   "?    ?     (     )?

----------


## Freya

-   10  2-    ?

----------


## lubezniy

> -   10  2-    ?


.

----------


## tayann

[quote]     2008   ,   

      ,    ,        (  )!       .          . 






 :Smilie:

----------

2- -  -  1 ,      -  1 ??   ???

----------


## Andyko

226 :
5.                    ,     ,                 .
                    ,          .

----------

,       ,     ,      ?    35 ,      ?        ...

----------

35        +  .
   ,    ,

----------

!!!                 .?       ,      .    ,     .          ...

----------

> .?


.

----------

!!! !!!!

----------

,      2-?   ,    6 ,      ,         ... ,    , ,           , ,  .    :          ? .

----------

** ?
,     ,    ,   ,   .  -

----------

, . ,   ..

----------

> ,         ,      .   2-   5.4 (  )    ?  -   -?  /     ,    =  . (   :         .                ,    .    2  223  Ի.)   ,        2 ?






> 2008   ,   ,  ,        .     ,      ,  .,            2008       2008 .      .      2009 .  ,   ,  ....


    , -.
1.  -     -           ( ,          ). ,   2-           (   ,             -  ).
2. ,     -              2-          .      ,      ,      ,        :        2-,    -     ,    .
    ?

----------

.

----------

-      ,     ,  :           (      ),  2-        :
1  - . 
2  -  .    ,  .
    ,   -.

       .

----------


## -

2 (=). 
     -     1         , ..     . ,    .
 ,  .2 . 223   : "                ,                ()."  - . 226: "              ."       ,         (   )     /.       ,  ,    :   . ,   ,   .

----------


## tayann

,        .            (   31 ).       ( 1    )     ,      .        ,          -     .            .

----------

> ... .2 . 223   : "                ,                ()."
> ... . 226: "              "


1   .223:      -         ().
2   .226:      ( ,       ) -           .
 :         (,     ),           . 
    2-  (-  ,      )         ?

----------

> ,        .            (   31 ).       ( 1    )     ,


   ,     ,    .             .         .
   , "       " -     :          ,         .

----------


## Bucom

> ,   -.        .


   15  2010       , ..     .    ,   ,  .  2010   -   .

----------

> 15  2010       , ..     .    ,   ,  .  2010   -   .


. ,     2-   ,   ?   ,       (  ),     (  ,               )     15   .

----------


## Bucom

> .


 , . 209 ( ): "   ,  ...".               ? ..  /    ?

----------

> 1   .223:      -         ().
> 2   .226:      ( ,       ) -           .
>  :         (,     ),           . 
>     2-  (-  ,      )         ?


Bucom :" , . 209 ( ): "   ,  ...".               ? ..  /    ?


    :     .
    2-     ,  ,    ,     ,   :   ,       (,     ),  ,         ( ),    ,       ?

----------

. 




> 15  2010       , ..     .    ,   ,  .  2010   -   .

----------


## Bucom

> (,     ),  ,         ( ),    ,       ?


"  ": --  .     ,      ?    ,    .    .

----------


## Bucom

,     : "                ,                ().". 
           ,     (70 -68)    , ..    .   .

----------

> "...   ,    .    .


   ,  ,       :




> :     .
>     2-     ,  ,    ,     ,   :   ,       (,     ),  ,        ( ),    ,       ?

----------

> ...          ,     (70 -68)    , ..    .   .


 :
- 20 -70.
 :
-70  -68.

   ,          .
 :"   (70 -68)    ".    ,    .

----------


## Bucom

"   ,  ,       ".  .   .           #32: : "      ...";      .  ,   ,      .

"   ,          ."  .        . ,  .

"   ,    ".   -  .         (, .,    221, 226). ,

----------

> 2-     ,  ,    ,     ,   :   ,       (,     ),  ,         ( ),    ,       ?


     ,     ,             ( ):
1  -    ,     /  
2  -   ,     /  .

----------

> ..."   ,    ".   -  .         (, .,    221, 226). ,


    ""   ,    ,   ,   .
     -   "" ,  ""  (   - ,          ).

----------

> ...  ,   ,      .
> 
> "   ,          ."  .        . ,  ....


          .   -     ? 
         ,         .    ,       ,     ,   ,      .        .

----------


## Bucom

> .


     (         , .. "-"),  ..     (    ),  , ...      .  -   (  )     .226  .  .4,       .3.  ""  . ,  .   2-       .         ""   ,  - , -  ,       ?     ?
 226.     .       
3.                   ,      ,   1  224  ,     ,           .
4.              .

----------

-,tayann, Bucom

          .
Bucom -         ,   ,        (      ).   .

----------

Bucom,     ,        ? ,  ,       !

----------


## Bucom

> !


          .   :  -    ?      ,    .     ,        --      ,     -    .    ,  .       ,    - .       :      .

----------


## mstriz

> .


   ,,..   : (),/.   ,    , ,    , .."",,  ,..../.- ,  (.  ..)       .        2?  ,,     ,..  . ,,. ? -?.

----------


## -

:

:  .  11.      ,    
    ,      ,    ,        .

http://www.buhonline.ru/pub/news/2009/4/1402

..   :     3  -  ,    -  .      , ..        "".

----------


## mstriz

> ..   :     3  -  ,    -  .


.   ,    1()?  ,   .. /.  ,    ,      ...

----------


## -

,  .

----------


## mstriz

> ..   :     3  -  ,    -  .      , ..        "".


  :yes: ..   ,....   , ,     ,  .2010 ,..  . .,  ,  -  , -    ?   ...  -, -?   2010   ..?

----------

! ,  -    ,!    2-.    CheckXML  :
: //
: 2009
:   
 ?,!

----------


## -

. mstriz

.      2010 ,     5  (  )    ,     2009   , ..   ,     -    2010 . ,  5.6    ,     .

----------


## lubezniy

> ! ,  -    ,!    2-.    CheckXML  :
> : //
> : 2009
> :   
>  ?,!


  CheckXML.

----------


## mstriz

> . mstriz
> 
> .      2010 ,     5  (  )    ,     2009   , ..   ,     -    2010 . ,  5.6    ,     .


,      ,  - ,      , ,.., :
44-70=3000
70-68=900(30% )

70-91-2100,(  ..)
, "",
,,    :
44-70=3000
70-68=900
70-91=3000
70-68=900
       2010 ?    ,  .. :Smilie:  , ,  ,...    30%,  . 20..
http://www.buhonline.ru/forum/index?g=posts&m=20537

----------


## -

. mstriz,      .
70 - 91 2100,00 -   , .    !   :yes:    - ,        -   (.   ). 

 ,       ?  1  .    -  ,       .   3000,00,   2100,00,      . 

  2010  -    5.6,    , .      -        .    1=     2010 ,  2= .

----------


## mstriz

> -  ,       .   3000,00,   2100,00,      .


 :yes:  - ..    ,  ,  . .  ,    -     . .  ,    .,    ,    ,..   -      /,  ,     - :  3 . ., .  ,     12 ..(    2011,      -,. ,..    1 - ,  . .) -      1,2 .( )., "":=.    !!

----------


## sudmarvik

...
  ,  : "         ,
           ?"

----------


## Andyko



----------


## sudmarvik

?

----------


## Andyko

:Smilie: 
   ,    
  ,

----------


## sudmarvik

,   .    . :Redface:

----------


## Andyko

?
,   ?

----------

